# Daisygirls quick update



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi friends, for those of you who remember me and helped me so much on my journey, well after a turbulent 4 years H and I are on the road to fixing this marriage at last.
We are in MC, H has left his job, we have complete transparency and things are looking good.
What happened? I detached, I let him go and I asked him for a divorce and of course his world came crashing down.
We are taking it very slow, there's been so much hurt, but he is doing everything he should be doing, without my asking.
So nearly 4 years after this nightmare began things are definitely looking positive.
Hope you are all well.
Hugs
DG
Xx


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

I remember your story daisygirl~and this is wonderful news! Glad to hear that detaching worked for you and was enough for him to realize what he was going to lose. 

I know for some couples it doesn't work, but you are proof that for others it can and does~


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

I hope he realizes what a gift you are giving him to have a second chance or maybe third chance.


I do hope he is really trying. Is he helping you with your pain?


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not acquainted with your story. Can you give a link to your old posts or give a background summary?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Good for you. Isn't it amazing what can happen when you tell them not to let the door hit their arse on the way out? If more people were willing to lose their marriage more of them would probably be saved. That's a TAM mantra I do actually agree with.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

It's been such a roller coaster ride for you, DG, and a painful one at that.

You no doubt would rather not have this distinction, but you are living proof that you have to be willing to lose the marriage to save it. A man can't cake eat if you stop offering him cake.

So, kudos to you and best of luck!

(How long have you been in serious reconciliation? And what has happened to the notorious OW?)


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

DG, you know I've been with you from the beginning. Now that he has left that job and is no longer working with her you have a chance to rebuild the marriage. I know it was hard for you to ask for a divorce and detach but it was always the only way this was going to play out. Stay on course and don't be too quick to try to put this behind you. Let it play out organically. Don't get frustrated. There are still going to be lots of ups and downs but at least now things are on the right path. I'm praying for you both.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

DG, 
Ive been with you too. Im almost 4 yrs out, but we are no where near where you are. 
Keep us updated... 

~sammy


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You have to be willing to lose your marriage to be able to save it. Good work.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad to hear that things are going better. It's too bad it had to get to the point it did. But at least it's working now.


----------



## cpacan (Jan 2, 2012)

Great to hear from you DG, I'm glad you're ok and progressing.
Take care.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet, sweet Daisygirl,

I'm sending you all of my prayers, positive thoughts, warmest wishes, and in an ode to all of the incrediblly awesome people, who were R thread regulars, I'll touch a tree (poke to Dig) in your honor.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EI said:


> Sweet, sweet Daisygirl,
> 
> I'm sending you all of my prayers, positive thoughts, warmest wishes, and in an ode to all of the incrediblly awesome people, who were R thread regulars, I'll touch a tree (poke to Dig) in your honor.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Daisy, I remember you! That's such great news! Wonderful to get an update from you! I've just joined up again after ages off TAM. Needing to fine tune my detachment and let go completely. So chuffed for you Daisy!


----------

